# windows 8 blurry install



## Asianman (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi im upgrading my pc from wndows 7 to windows 8 and for skme reason the screen is very pixelated. I havean asus geforce 210 silent and a 64 bit operating system. Any suggestions?


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Chances are you have a 32 bit version of windows 8 while having a 64 bit version of windows 8. Also, it could be that your video card is designed for 64 bit. and cant handle the low 32 bit.

Check if the version is windows 8 64 bit.
Remove the video card and set your Screen on the onboard vga/dvi/hdmi slot. Insert the windows 8 CD again and see if you have the same result.


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

Seems like a nasty graphics glitch :|

Maybe Windows 8 don't have a driver for that Video card of yours?
Do you have a integrated Video card? If so try to install without the Video card in. 
Try using the built in card.


----------



## imatechguy (Oct 29, 2012)

do you have the correct drivers for your video card?


----------

